# Mentor Headlands Breakwall



## 17j.amato

Who has been fishing the Headlands breakwall? Are the steelhead still hanging around there near the mouth of the Grand River or have they moved further into the river?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A.T.

Not moved up yet. Most hanging out a the mouth


----------



## 17j.amato

P.A.T. said:


> Not moved up yet. Most hanging out a the mouth


Sounds like im gonna have to try there this weekend then. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff

Water will be pretty stirred up this weekend after the blow tomorrow.


----------



## 17j.amato

If the water conditions are fishable, will it be more productive to fish from the Headlands breakwall or the Fairport Harbor pier?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Those strong north winds on the lake will churn it all up around the mouth of the river . Not sure how long before it clears some, lot depends when the winds change direction.


----------



## ldrjay

guess what? steel are still hitting in the dirty water!!!!! believe it or not they still eat. lots of steel out there.


----------



## 17j.amato

ldrjay said:


> guess what? steel are still hitting in the dirty water!!!!! believe it or not they still eat. lots of steel out there.


Thats what i figured. Might as well go check it out tomorrow and see what happens.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ldrjay

17j.amato said:


> Thats what i figured. Might as well go check it out tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


worst case you get skunked. best case you catch a fish. either way your not stuck inside!!!


----------



## SelfTaught

ldrjay said:


> guess what? steel are still hitting in the dirty water!!!!! believe it or not they still eat. lots of steel out there.


Break out that fire tiger lol


----------



## 17j.amato

Tried there today for a little while. Didnt catch one myself but i did see two nice one caught on a jig and maggot. Gonna go give it a try again tomorrow morning.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 17j.amato

Went out to the Fairport Harbor pier this morning and caught this little one on a black jig. Hooked up with a much larger one a little later but got crossed with another guys line and lost him. 









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim B

They are in the river . Yesterday in the Grand casting cleos. lost couple others


----------



## 17j.amato

Jim B said:


> They are in the river . Yesterday in the Grand casting cleos. lost couple others


Is that near Grand River Landing?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim B

17j.amato said:


> Is that near Grand River Landing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using orTapatalk


Yes! River was full of shad . Snagging 3-4" shad in side every dozen or so casts. Must have been huge school


----------



## 17j.amato

Jim B said:


> They are in the river . Yesterday in the Grand casting cleos. lost couple others


What size and color Cleo has been most productive for you?


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim B

17j.amato said:


> What size and color Cleo has been most productive for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



2/5 oz . orange /silver green/silver maroon/gold have all caught fish . I start with orange then rotate thru colors every 15 min or so till something happens .


----------

